# New guy from NYC!



## jiujitsumonkey (Jul 24, 2011)

I joined a few months ago but never formally introduced myself, so here goes!
My name is Alberto, 25 years old, from NYC.  I currently train in Koryu Uchinadi, a style based on traditional japanese arts, more info can be found here http://www.koryu-uchinadi.com/.  Although there isn't a designated section on the forum for this style, maybe it is something to look forward to in the future.  I wonder if anyone else on this forum trains in this style or has heard of it?

As a youth i also trained in Hwa Rang Do for a little over a year and regret not sticking to it due to the many temptations of my teenage years.  Finally, I decided to get back into martial arts after finding a tuition free-dojo.  I have a vast interest in all things martial arts which has brought me to this site.  I hope to meet and interact with those who share the same love and passion I have for martial arts!


----------



## MAist25 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice to meet you Alberto. Good to see a fellow New Yorker on the board haha, im from Suffolk County, LI. Where about the city are you? And that Koryu Uchinadi has been getting a lot of attention here on the Island as well, seems like an interesting style. Lookin forward to seeing you around the forum!


----------



## David43515 (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad to have you on Alberto. I used to do some Isshinryu and while researching more Okinawan stuff a few years back I came across some stuff about Koryu Uchinadi. Very interesting, but I didn`t know anyone was doing it in the States. Maybe I`ll get to see what it`s like sonmeday after all.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  I hadn't heard of that style, but it sounds interesting.  Keep us informed of your progress and interest.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 25, 2011)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## jiujitsumonkey (Jul 25, 2011)

@MAist25  I actually reside in Nassau County, LI.  The dojo I train in is located in Elmont, Li.  My sensei has been a practitioner of various arts including KU for years.  He teaches out of his personal home dojo, there isn't any mandatory monthly tuition, although we do make donations to cover heating costs in the winter and for general up keep of the dojo.  He simply teaches for free out of passion and love for the arts.  He is always looking for new serious dedicated students to become part of the dojo, so if you(or anyone else from the forum) wanted to join us send me a PM, I will give you more details and his number to contact him.  He likes to do a phone interview just to get to know you a bit before he invites you to his home dojo.  Also, you mentioned KU has been getting a bit of attention in LI, can you tell me a bit more about it?  Are you referring to dojos opening up teaching KU? Seminars? I feel like KU is a very well developed and systemized style, and would def like to see more of it in the spotlight.

@David43515 I agree, not many practitioners of KU in the states, alot are in Canada, and New Zealand from what I have seen.  Where are you located?


----------



## MAist25 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds very cool. I used to train out of a private home dojo for a short period of time as well, and I actually really enjoyed it because you never have to deal with money or politics or things like that. Just training hard. But yea, there have just been a lot of murmurs in the MA community about KU here on the Island. A few of my former instructors old training partners have begun training in it. Also, I have been hearing a lot about seminars being offered by Jerry Figgiani, Sensei and such. So far I have heard only good things about the style and everyone I know who has seen or trained in it seems to like it.


----------



## jiujitsumonkey (Jul 25, 2011)

@MAist25 what style do u currently train in? and where?


----------



## Buka (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Alberto, welcome. I'm new as well, but if it's passion about the arts that interests you, you came to the right place.


----------



## MAist25 (Jul 25, 2011)

I train in Taekwondo and Hapkido, but my school which was located in Deer Park recently closed down. I go to college at SUNY Brockport so I'm upstate most of the year and train in TKD their. A few of the guys from my old school are in the process of getting a training group together somewhere around West Islip though. If you are interested let me know, but it could take some time before we get everything organized. I am going back up to school at the end of August but will be home at the end of December and pretty much the whole month of January, and things will probably be much more organized and we will have had some time to settle down. If you're interested in sharing some techniques sometime that would be awesome, just let me know.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## jiujitsumonkey (Jul 27, 2011)

@MAist25...sounds good, keep me posted.  Although be warned I am only a white belt, but I would def be interested in sharing what I have learned and meeting new training partners.


----------



## MAist25 (Jul 27, 2011)

Will do man. And no big deal, I'm down to train with anybody with an open mind


----------



## shima (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome to martial talk! I first started training in Suffolk County myself (World Karate Academy) and was born and raised in NY (now I live in CA though). I always have a fond place for NY and my first dojo, good to see a NY'er on here.


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------

